
Twisted Release manager discusses decision to continue supporting Python 2.7 - haney
https://atleastfornow.net/posts/py2-py3-twisted-downloads/
======
tannhaeuser
I'm not much into Python, just wanted to say you're right to value your users
and installed base more than a language "march of progress". After all, a
programming language is a means to an end. A couple years ago I learned
Apple's CalDav server software would be discontinued/not developed further b/c
it's based on Twisted (though that situation may have changed), a fact that
turned me away from using or depending on Python alltogether when I can help
it. Python 2 is also used in Blender and GIMP as a user scripting language
with limited test coverage still (I believe), and a couple other highly
specialized and valuable F/OSS graphic apps/plugins as well where developer
resources are scarce, and forced obsolescence is the very last thing anybody
needs.

